# met one of the best trappers in michigan



## Wyndigo (Dec 9, 2007)

My mother in law had told me about this man, his name is Arnold Abbe, he's in his 80's now and still traps for mink and coyote.
I was visiting F&T furs the other day and he was in there, the guy running the place said that Mr. Abbe still catches more coyotes than anyone around our area.
After leaving F&T my wife and I followed Mr. Abbe for awhile and his truck was swerving a little and he finally pulled over, so we stopped to make sure that he was ok, I introduced myself to him (he had met my wife in the past) and asked if he was ok, he was trying to open a candy bar while driving (low sugar) so we left and continued on our way.
He's probably one of the last of the old trappers around here and sad thing is, he has cancer. His family hopes that he goes out trapping and they find him out on his line, Not in some hospital bed when it's his time to go.
I just wish that I could have gotten to know him better and would have Loved to heard some of his tales from days gone by.

Alan


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

I love talking to the "Old School" guys. There is always something you can learn!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

we met? i dont remember meeting you:lol:

obviously joking.... thats cool that you at least got to meet him, just think you learn more and more every year... think how much he knows :SHOCKED:

on a side note im glad people never check on my when im swerving all over the road, between scouting for critters out in the country to driving through East lansing during spring semester and early fall...

i would be checked on all the time... what lines:lol:


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I have never met him, but I have spoken to people who have and he is a mink machine I think he has taken over a 100 mink a season for over 70 years straight. That is impressive! I didn't know he had cancer, but I did know he is still trapping. OT


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Coyote dont surprise me. IA friend of mine crossed mink lines with him some years ago and Arnold was well over 50/year.

Another accquaintance that lives near him has discussed beaver trapping with him. He says Abbe 'smells like one' (beaver).


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Yes, Abbe! Doggone it, I've been trying to recall that name for some time. Arnold and his family have a great history in the Atlanta-Cumins area. Arnold trapped little Whiskey Creek that crossed my property off the Hunt Creek Rd south of 612 for many years and probably still does. I'm sure Ottertrapper has seen him while at work.


----------



## 270 Jake (Jun 24, 2005)

Heard of him before. I was told he trapped 3 counties in an old Datsun pickup. Being from the area, I have heard about the Abbe family and their ability as outdoormen. Sad to hear about his situation, sure ain't many left like that.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Just a thought, but maybe we could start a thread on our forum to recognize some to the great old time trappers of Michigan.

What do you guys think about this idea?

My mentor, Wes Grant would definitely qualify as a Michigan trapper who would deserve this recognition.

A short bio and photo would make this thread very interesting and I bet it would be inspiring for younger trappers.

Arnold Abbe, even thou I am not familiar with him, could definitely be a good start for this List of Old Time and Legendary Michigan Trappers.

Probably the way to manage this thread would be for members to send me a PM with their suggestion for a trapper to be recognized along with a short write up. Then I could edit it and paste it into the thread.

Just a thought.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds like a great thread! Lets get er done!


----------



## Wyndigo (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree, start the "Old Timer aka Last of the old school trapper/hunters" thread.

by the way... my mother in law went to visit Mr.Abbe after I met him that day and his wife was home for the day from the hospital and took them dinner, Mr.Abbe was laying on the couch with no boots on and one of his favorite plaid shirts and a pair of mismatched socks, but he was happy to see her and enjoyed the dinner she took.
P.S. his wife broke her leg while out feeding the deer
and Dragged herself back to the house!
next post I'll tell ya'll about his bear incident from last year.
Alan


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

> next post I'll tell ya'll about his bear incident from last year.


 Good Alan, I'm looking forward to reading about the incident! I heard a rumor last year that he got bunged-up removing a bear from one of his coyote traps but it was just a rumor so I more or less let it go.


----------



## Wyndigo (Dec 9, 2007)

Last year while checking his line Mr.Abbe found a bear cub in one of his traps, so he tried to set it free,the cub was none to happy and grabbed ahold of his arm, then Mr.Abbe said that he cuffed it on the nose and said "I'm Trying to help you! now behave!" he got the cub loose and went home and was taken to the hospital for his wounds, they found out that he also had beaver fever "giardiasis" so he was treated for that as well, my mother in law sent him a get well card while he was there and he came by after being released to let her know what had taken place.

Alan


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Anyone heard of a Lee Hunter, from the Rives/Jackson area?

I heard he's quite the coyote man himself and in his 60-70s, still trappin'.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Wyndigo said:


> Last year while checking his line Mr.Abbe found a bear cub in one of his traps, so he tried to set it free,the cub was none to happy and grabbed ahold of his arm, then Mr.Abbe said that he cuffed it on the nose and said "I'm Trying to help you! now behave!" he got the cub loose and went home and was taken to the hospital for his wounds, they found out that he also had beaver fever "giardiasis" so he was treated for that as well, my mother in law sent him a get well card while he was there and he came by after being released to let her know what had taken place.
> 
> Alan


Thanks Alan,
This was one of those times when a rumor turns out to be accurate!


----------



## 270 Jake (Jun 24, 2005)

Stories and experiences like that make you wonder about of all the unwritten books that are out there!


----------



## Wyndigo (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm headed back to F&T on friday and I'm gonna ask the guy there about having Mr.Abbe tell him some of his stories about his trapline, not sure if he will, but it would make a Great outdoorsmans book.

Alan


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Pic of Mr. Abbe from F&T's phot gallery.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Look at the size of those beauties Joe!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Would your wife let you lay the catch out on the kitchen floor, then be nice enough to take the pic of you and you trapline buddy sitting there?

Ahhh, the good old days.....

I'm not even allowed to bring my boxes F&T ships me into the house, let alone critters...


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Alan,

You have an "in" with Mr. Abbe and you should take it. Your Mother-in-law could make the formal introductions and then you could see where it goes from there. You could tell him you want to record his stories fro the Trapping history that they would document. There has been alot of precious history lost by not seizing the moment and recording the stories for the children and grandchildren coming along behind us. Just a suggestion. FRANK


----------

